# Diego Maradona dead at 60



## augment (Nov 25, 2020)

Diego Maradona dead: Argentinian football legend passes away aged 60
					

Argentinian football legend and winner of the 1986 World Cup, Diego Maradona, has passed away at home in Tigre after suffering a heart attack.




					www.rt.com
				





> Argentinian football legend and winner of the 1986 World Cup, Diego Maradona, has passed away at home in Tigre after suffering a heart attack, according to reports in Argentina.



Known for "the hand of God" goal against England in 1986 as well as doing coke, amphetamines and just about any drug in existence, Argentina's premier sports lolcow has left this mortal coil. What are your thoughts?





			https://youtu.be/JIbQbGq-jIE


----------



## GogglyGoblin (Nov 25, 2020)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
NOT THE DRUGADICTED ALCOHOLIC NIGGER WHO WAS GOOD AT FOOTBALL 40 YEARS AGO
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## augment (Nov 25, 2020)

One could argue he never stopped being good at soccer



			https://youtu.be/IpVUXr_jGkY


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Nov 25, 2020)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO one cares.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 25, 2020)

I can't believe Madonna is dead.


----------



## Hammerstein (Nov 25, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> I can't believe Madonna is dead.



I assure you, he is very dead.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Nov 25, 2020)

agility_ said:


> One could argue he never stopped being good at soccer
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/IpVUXr_jGkY


Eat it, kids! GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLL


----------



## Thumb Butler (Nov 25, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> I can't believe Madonna is dead.


I give her five years. She might also already be dead.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Nov 25, 2020)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO one cares.


Argentina's commies on suicide watch


SIGSEGV said:


> I can't believe Madonna is dead.


Maradroga*


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Nov 25, 2020)

For me probably the Argentinian died by a overdose of snorting full-quality Columbian cocaine.
Imaginate morir de una jalada, dios mio.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Nov 25, 2020)

All the Argentinians around me are very upset by this.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Nov 25, 2020)

I just came here to say: good riddance. You can burn in commie hell you fat junkie.



Marissa Moira said:


> All the Argentinians around me are very upset by this.


Tell them I say they're all retards.


----------



## augment (Nov 25, 2020)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> For me probably the Argentinian died by a overdose of snorting full-quality Columbian cocaine.


The District of Columbia has cocaine plantations?


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Nov 25, 2020)

agility_ said:


> The District of Columbia has cocaine plantations?


Probably, but i mean for that nation in South America called Colombia actually. I don't have knowledge about country's names in English. The in-line spoiler explains that.


----------



## trent (Nov 25, 2020)

Diego Mara-goner.


----------



## Milkis (Nov 25, 2020)

Let's all give him a big hand


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 25, 2020)

Don't agree with Maradona's politics at all, but he was a legend to a nation.


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 25, 2020)

Very sad. he was the most fun part of their national team.


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Nov 25, 2020)

Stoneheart said:


> Very sad. he was the most fun part of their national team.


Nah Higuain provided a shitload of entertainment too.


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Nov 25, 2020)

May he sit in Fidel Castro's lap in Hell and await Pelé there.


----------



## Spunt (Nov 26, 2020)

RIP in piss cheating Commie druggie pig-man.


----------



## T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 (Nov 26, 2020)

who the fuck cares?


----------



## Mr. Duck (Nov 26, 2020)

The sellout outlived the commie, CAPITALISM WINS AGAIN.


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Nov 26, 2020)

A shitshow in life, a shitshow in death as well.
Some jokers from the funeral home where the man's body was prepared for the public visitations took pics of him.



Spoiler: Dead man pictures, open at your own risk














Yes, they got fired, and chances are they'll never be employed in Argentina ever again after this stunt.


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Nov 26, 2020)

Yuuichirou Kumada said:


> A shitshow in life, a shitshow in death as well.
> Some jokers from the funeral home where the man's body was prepared for the public visitations took pics of him.
> 
> 
> Yes, they got fired, and chances are they'll never be employed in Argentina ever again after this stunt.


Those guys better move to Brazil as quickly as possible.


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Nov 26, 2020)

Rebel Wilson said:


> Those guys better move to Brazil as quickly as possible.


That includes Maradona as well. You bet those fucks will desecrate his grave one time or another.

Speaking of desecrating, the idea of his funeral was for the public visitations to last until Saturday. Due to shitloads of people going at once to Casa Rosada and a good number of them picking a fight with the local cops, the funeral was cancelled and his burial was anticipated for tonight.

EDIT: His cortege ended up stuck in a traffic jam on its way to the graveyard. It will be quite some time until Maradona is put to rest in his family's plot in Buenos Aires.


----------



## augment (Nov 26, 2020)

Video of the shitshow in question



			https://youtu.be/TgN7q4lJYSo


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Nov 26, 2020)

agility_ said:


> Video of the shitshow in question
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/TgN7q4lJYSo











						Negros De Mierda PlayBack 2015
					

Con Martin Laborde PlayBack




					youtu.be


----------

